# Parlantes con o sin suspension?



## Neodymio (Jul 10, 2011)

Quiero hacerme un amplificador + parlante (o woofer, no tengo idea de cuál debe ser) con alrededor de 20w (tda2040).
El tema es que donde venden hay con suspension (ala de goma) y sin ella. Eran de la marca NipponAmerica
Cuál es la diferencia y cuándo se usa cada uno?
Gracias


----------



## MGustavo (Jul 10, 2011)

Comente la diferencia en el Post Nº 12:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/tal-son-estos-woofer-56514/

Utiliza el buscador del foro. Saludos!


----------



## Neodymio (Jul 10, 2011)

MGustavo dijo:


> Comente la diferencia en el Post Nº 12:
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/tal-son-estos-woofer-56514/
> 
> Utiliza el buscador del foro. Saludos!



Muchas gracias, rango extendido sería lo que necesito no?
Llendome un poco, encontrar ese mensaje dentro de un post que habla de otra cosa es como encontrar una aguja en un pajar 
Gracias


----------



## Agucasta (Jul 10, 2011)

Neo, te la hago simple. El ala de tela, o cartón, chato, sirve para woofers de frecuencias medias. Con ala de goma, sirve para amortiguar las bajas frecuencias, y permite que el cono se deslice más, moviendo más masa de aire. 
Con 20w (con viento a favor jeje) del TDA2040, estaría bien un woofer de 5 pulgadas, u 8, de 4ohm si es en versión simple, u 8ohm si es en bridge. Cualquiera de los 2 va a servir: si necesitas graves, poné un woofer, o subwoofer (con ala de goma) y un cajón bien calculado. Si solamente querés música, y ya, poné un rango extendido, más un tweeter de 20w y ya tenés un lindo sonido, bastante completo, deficiente de bajos, pero sirve para escuchar bien la música.

Si pones un woofer o subwoofer para bajos, vas a necesitar calcular bien la caja, el filtro de corte, y el parlante tiene que ser realmente bueno. No te gastes en parlantes baratos porque no sirven jeje..

Saludos!!


----------



## Neodymio (Jul 10, 2011)

Gracias Agucasta, estuve viendo ese Nipponamerica que es de 5 pulgadas parecido a este de un usuario del foro 



y sería para ponerlo en la PC o para amplificar un teclado o piano eléctrico.
PD: en la casa de electronica tienen de los 2 modelos, con y sin ala, el de ala dice ser de 70 o 75w y tiene similar diámetro al de 30w sin ala


----------



## Agucasta (Jul 10, 2011)

jaja no te guíes mucho por los watts que dicen ser jeje.. Pero cualquiera va a servir. Los teclados son instrumentos que necesitan amplificar tanto bajas como medias y altas frecuencias. El sonido del piano contempla muchas frecuencias ya que tiene varias octavas, por lo que es más puntilloso el tema de elección de parlante/s. Pero con un rango extendido de ala de tela o cartón anda bien. No se justifica con ala de goma para este caso. Si querés usarlo como subwoofer tipo home teathre, así si se justifica.
saludos!

PD: me parece un exceso ponerle un Fan al tda 2040 jeje


----------



## Neodymio (Jul 10, 2011)

Gracias de nuevo, otra cosa, el tda necesita voltaje simetrico para andar bien? porque tengo una fuente de PC (+12) y puedo usar esa, pero tambien tengo un trafo +12 que podria agregarle un doblador de tension, pero el amperaje decae a la mitad, cual recomendas? El trafo no se su amperaje pero calculo que es de 3.5A el nucleo mide 66mm de largo x 36mm de ancho por 56mm de alto) 
Gracias


----------



## fer716 (Jul 10, 2011)

hola neodymio . acabo de ver que al principio mencionas parlantes nippon america . si son los que estoy pensando , son lo maximo . hace mas de 10 años yo usaba esos parlantes de 15 " . hacia el bafle o caja y el amplificador . pero aca en colombia ya no los venden hace años . eran parlantes de cono grueso con un material que parecia que iva a desboronarse . estos y los blast king ( bk ) eran los mejores . disculpa la intromicion en el tema , pero me movio la maquina del recuerdo . si tuviera como encargar unos . respecto a tu pregunta , me parece que te suena mejor con el voltaje doblado y se acopla con menos ruido al aparato que lo instales .. y este ic soporta hasta 15 v dobles sin dañarse . al menos asi lo hice yo .suerte .


----------



## Agucasta (Jul 11, 2011)

Y.. antes esas opciones, es mejor el transformador con el doblador. Sabiendo todas las contras que tiene, no es lo óptimo, como un transformador con punto medio, pero bueno. Acordate de poner doble la capacidad de filtrado, porque estás partiendo la onda alterna. 4700uf por rama puede andar bien para ese transformador. (35v porque de 16v está muy jugado).

La fuente de PC no sirve para amplificar audio. Mete demasiado ruido, y en la rama negativa no entrega más de 0.8~1v

Saludos!


----------



## Neodymio (Jul 11, 2011)

Agucasta dijo:


> Y.. antes esas opciones, es mejor el transformador con el doblador. Sabiendo todas las contras que tiene, no es lo óptimo, como un transformador con punto medio, pero bueno. Acordate de poner doble la capacidad de filtrado, porque estás partiendo la onda alterna. 4700uf por rama puede andar bien para ese transformador. (35v porque de 16v está muy jugado).
> 
> La fuente de PC no sirve para amplificar audio. Mete demasiado ruido, y en la rama negativa no entrega más de 0.8~1v
> 
> Saludos!



Creo que voy a esperar un poco y compro todo y hago las cosas bien. No se si hacermelo para la PC o como ampli de un instrumento de musica ya que el vendedor me dijo que el de ala de goma es para reproducir musica y el otro para el piano.

No quisiera abrir otro tema pero para hacer 2 de estos (stereo) de cuantos amperes necesito la fuente? Estos 2 parlantes andan bien asi solos o necesitan una caja especial? O sea no se si son rango extendido o que miercoles, busco algo normal no soy profesional.
Gracias again.


----------



## Agucasta (Jul 11, 2011)

Rango extendido. Reproduce casi todas las frecuencias audibles de la música. Faltan un poco de bajos y un poco de agudos, pero con un tweeter ya queda bien. Con una buena caja acústica, va a ganar un poco de graves. Con eso, y dos amplis con TDA2040. ya sobra. Con 3 amperes va a andar bien para alimentar las dos placas. O sea, fuente partida de 12+12Vca 3A. Preferentemente, no uses doblador. No son muy "buenos" jeje.. Saludos!


----------



## Neodymio (Jul 12, 2011)

Agucasta dijo:


> Rango extendido. Reproduce casi todas las frecuencias audibles de la música. Faltan un poco de bajos y un poco de agudos, pero con un tweeter ya queda bien. Con una buena caja acústica, va a ganar un poco de graves. Con eso, y dos amplis con TDA2040. ya sobra. Con 3 amperes va a andar bien para alimentar las dos placas. O sea, fuente partida de 12+12Vca 3A. Preferentemente, no uses doblador. No son muy "buenos" jeje.. Saludos!



Gracias, cuando lo arme te lo dedico por la ayuda


----------



## Agucasta (Jul 12, 2011)

de nada, estamos para ayudarnos en el foro!


----------



## Neodymio (Jul 22, 2011)

Creo que voy a hacer un ampli con un TDA2050 y colocare un Full Range.
Encontré estos dos modelos, están bien para lo qeu necesito? Cuál piensan que es correcto? Aparte de la diferencia de pulgadas, los 2 son de 50w RMS
http://electronicanunez.com.ar/commerce/product_info.php?cPath=21_77&products_id=277
http://electronicanunez.com.ar/commerce/product_info.php?cPath=21_77&products_id=278


----------

